# how do I breed zebra danio? part 2 pls read if you can (fish breeders)



## happyfrosty10 (Apr 13, 2006)

ok can anyone help me about breeding this fish 
these are my equipments
-heater
-fish hatchery
-1male and 1 female

The question is will they still breed with only 1male and 1 female. Ive red that I need two females and one male or viceversa and I set the heater to 
75f and I put the two mates in the fish hatchery that is attach to my aquarium the fish hatchery is like a breeder net only it's made out of plastic glass and it has a bottom compartment so when the fish produces it's egg it will fall down to the lower compartment and the fish wont be able to get the eggs. Because zebra danio's tend to eat their own egg after they are produce so can anyone give me any tips in breeding this kind of fish I tried to searh in google, yahoo etc. but it's still confusing and every site has different info in breeding this fish so I decided to just ask the experts hehe..any info will be greatly appreciated thnk yu  oh yeah dont worry about the no. of fish I need to keep to form a school I have 8 I seperated the 2 for breeding (Im not really good at breeding egg layer types I only know live bearers)


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

*Zebra danio*

I don't believe you will ever get them to breed in such a small area. They have to have room to swim and move around. Any egglayer should be bred in their own tank with only that pair. Danios are egg scatterers and the bottom of the tank should have marbles or a similar substrate for the eggs to fall through. Some breeders use a coarse mesh netting a few inches off the tank bottom. After breeding, the pair should be removed. Some babies may survive in a community tank but I wouldn't expect too many. As far as those breeding traps, first they are made for livebearers but how would you like to be cooped up in a very small enclosure? Sorry I just don't like them.


----------



## happyfrosty10 (Apr 13, 2006)

how about my other zebra danio's whos in my 15 to 20gal tank (sory I dont know my tank gal but Im sure it's within 15 to 20) can I breed them in groups with 75f temp but I dont have any marbles can I use the plant's insted or are there any other recomendations? oh yeah is tubiflex good for breeding danio's?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/zebradanio.shtml


----------



## happyfrosty10 (Apr 13, 2006)

I have another question remember the two danio's that I put in the fish hatchery one of them has a big belly I think thats the female and I think she is pregnant only one problem remember when I said I have 8 danio's I have 1 female there too but shes much bigger than the one in the hatchery but she's not pregnant or anything but Im just curious is my danio realy pregnant but she really has a big belly shes only much smaller compare to the one with the shoals


----------



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

Z Man said:


> I don't believe you will ever get them to breed in such a small area. They have to have room to swim and move around. Any egglayer should be bred in their own tank with only that pair. Danios are egg scatterers and the bottom of the tank should have marbles or a similar substrate for the eggs to fall through. Some breeders use a coarse mesh netting a few inches off the tank bottom. After breeding, the pair should be removed. Some babies may survive in a community tank but I wouldn't expect too many. As far as those breeding traps, first they are made for livebearers but how would you like to be cooped up in a very small enclosure? Sorry I just don't like them.



Actually i was successful breeding this way


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

A friend who breed LF gold leopard danios, almost the same thing, uses a 10G with an UGF covered in marbles. The UGF uses a very weak stream of bubbles. He feels it helps keep the water on the bottom of the tank from being stagnant.

He uses multiple fish, I don't know the M/F ratio off the top of my head. He conditions them for a couple of weeks and leaves them in the spawn tank for a few days. However long it would be before the first fry would come up above the marbles. Then he removes the parents. He ends up with multiple spawns all about the same age, all in the same tank.

Before that he used a sandy substrate with java moss & najas and vacuumed up the eggs which would hatch in a tub or whatever.

violet


----------

